# Sling Receiver



## rsicard

Any news about the Sling Receiver (300) shown at the last 2 CES's?


----------



## [email protected]

rsicard said:


> Any news about the Sling Receiver (300) shown at the last 2 CES's?


The Sling Extender 300 has not been released yet! We will update if we get any information about when it will be available.


----------



## P Smith

Soon.


----------



## 356B

EXTENDER.....WHAT EXTENDER....? WE DON'T NEED NO STINKING EXTENDER......!!!!!!!
one of the three great lies....the fabled "Dish TV/Sling Extender"


----------



## garygaryj

Found on Satellite Guys Forum....

View attachment 18108


----------



## 356B

garygaryj said:


> Found on Satellite Guys Forum....
> 
> View attachment 25946


This thing was advertised before the 922 was released, the promises of the few do not always materialize to the many.......Vaporware to date!


----------



## P Smith

At least we saw a picture of it in Dec'10.


----------



## DustoMan

Either in or finishing Final Beta, I hate saying this... but soon. Like any day now... unless something catastrophic happened.


----------



## RasputinAXP

quit teasing us


----------

